# Uvb light help



## Sam1993 (Feb 6, 2019)

Hello I'm new here I got a 2 year old sulcata and I got the arcadia 12% desert t5
For him with the arcadia reflector can someone tell me at what distance i should install it ?


----------



## Markw84 (Feb 6, 2019)

I always need to state the disclaimer - your really need a solarmeter 6.5 to be able to set you light correctly and ensure it is putting out the right amount of UVB. Lights do vary, bulb to bulb and the type and quality of fixture can make a great difference as well. The meter will also be a way to tell when the output drops and the fixture needs to be lowered and eventually when it needs to be replaced.

With that said... IF you got the arcadia bulb and fixture along with the mirrored reflector, normally a height of 16" - 18" will give a UVI of 3-4.


----------



## Sam1993 (Feb 6, 2019)

Markw84 said:


> I always need to state the disclaimer - your really need a solarmeter 6.5 to be able to set you light correctly and ensure it is putting out the right amount of UVB. Lights do vary, bulb to bulb and the type and quality of fixture can make a great difference as well. The meter will also be a way to tell when the output drops and the fixture needs to be lowered and eventually when it needs to be replaced.
> 
> With that said... IF you got the arcadia bulb and fixture along with the mirrored reflector, normally a height of 16" - 18" will give a UVI of 3-4.


Thank u very much I'm gonna buy one on amazon and till it comes I will install it at 16 thx for fast answer thx thx [emoji106] [emoji106]


----------



## Sam1993 (Feb 7, 2019)

it's amazing for me that I can already see a big change... my sulcata is way more active and eats a lot more since i changed from compact to the t5 tubes [emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay (Feb 7, 2019)

Hello and Welcome! We would love to see some pics of your Sulcata and his setup. This forum is full of amazing info and experienced members who are willing to share their knowledge in the interest of happy torting


----------



## DanB (Feb 7, 2019)

Markw84 said:


> With that said... IF you got the arcadia bulb and fixture along with the mirrored reflector, normally a height of 16" - 18" will give a UVI of 3-4.



This one??


----------



## Markw84 (Feb 7, 2019)

DanB said:


> This one??


No, Dan. That one is only a 7% UVB tube and 12" long, 7 watt. That would have to be a lot closer to get a 3-4 UVI. I have not used that one so I don't know a good distance estimate.


----------

